
Curve Detecting Neurons - sdenton4
https://distill.pub/2020/circuits/curve-detectors/
======
sdenton4
This is a really cool dive into the interpretability of intermediate-level
neural network activations. I really like the way that they've identified a
core debate in the ML conversation, and created a relatively simple test-space
to better understand it and (hopefully) move the discussion forward.

------
rjeli
Very nice. Was a bit confused by the jump to splines and fitting splines to
butterflies, more explanation would be appreciated

------
bionhoward
They write about neurons having “meaning” without a strict definition. What’s
the quantitative meaning of meaning?

~~~
MrMontyBurns
They fulfill a task, if you want the short answer. No idea how to define
'task' here

------
nextaccountic
This isn't immediately clear on whether it's discussing biological neurons or
artificial neurons. I suppose it's the latter.

~~~
clemParis
All the authors are part of OpenAI, and the very first sentence talks about
computer vision and a parallel with real neurons. So "This isn't immediately
clear" should be read as "I only read the title and didn't even try to
understand what the article is about".

